# Frog and Bonfire! 24th + 25th



## Cakes (Sep 14, 2005)

Yay it's me birthday later this month! I'm gan oot dancin at the Lakota on the Saturday, Tribe of Frog are also celebrating their birthday, and on the Sunday I'm having a bonfire on the 'lot in St Werbergs.

Urbies would be most welcome!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Yay it's me birthday later this month! I'm gan oot dancin at the Lakota on the Saturday, Tribe of Frog are also celebrating their birthday, and on the Sunday I'm having a bonfire on the 'lot in St Werbergs.
> 
> Urbies would be most welcome!



Lakota and Tribe Of Frog aren't really my thing, but I do like the idea of sitting 'round a bonfire on a Sunday night!    

_<...makes date in diary, goes off to find missing wellie boot...>_


----------



## easy g (Sep 14, 2005)

that's near my birthday as well...nowt like a good bonfire


----------



## Cakes (Sep 15, 2005)

Great!  

Would be lovely to have you!

Bring a log

x


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 15, 2005)

What time are you bonfiring, Cakes?  I'm taking Bam Bam! up to Reading University on 25th <proud mum alert!   > but may be back towards the end of the afternoon.


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 15, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Lakota and Tribe Of Frog aren't really my thing, but I do like the idea of sitting 'round a bonfire on a Sunday night!
> 
> _<...makes date in diary, goes off to find missing wellie boot...>_




oH DEAR I am going to have to agree with him   ......lifts will be available if im going, it would be nice to have 1st bonniefirey type thingy early.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 15, 2005)

Hangover permitting, I'll be up there from 2-3pm ish doing my ususal weekly pumpkin spanking so call round early if you want. I reckon we'll be bonfiring well into the night. Maybe catch last orders somewhere, but will see how it goes - we might be having too much fun to go to the pub!


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I reckon we'll be bonfiring well into the night.


Yay!   

Where exactly is your allotment? (PM me if you prefer.)


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 17, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Where exactly is your allotment? (PM me if you prefer.)



Me too - probably won't be able to make it until the evening.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Yay it's me birthday later this month! I'm gan oot dancin at the Lakota on the Saturday, Tribe of Frog are also celebrating their birthday, and on the Sunday I'm having a bonfire on the 'lot in St Werbergs.
> 
> Urbies would be most welcome!


Splitter!    




Not really! Have a good birthday.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....able=&ovtype=&zm=0&scale=5000&up.x=191&up.y=1

As you can see it's not represented on the map very well! It's a bit tricky to describe where it actually is and it's all gated off anyway so you'd have to call me to be let in. The best thing to do is to go to the Farm pub next to St Werb's City Farm and give me a ring and I'll come and get you.

If it's easier for people, there is also a gate on Stoney Lane off Ashley Down road (very steep foot path next to flats between Kathdene Gardens and Station road) so if you can find it I can just as easily let you in there. 

Give me a shout if you want me to PM my number.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 23, 2005)

EEeeee I'm getting dead excited now! Nearly opened my present from my sister this morning but was a good girl and put it back   

Met a lovely couple of foresters recently and they're bringing some big logs in their truck - so we'll be nice and warm!


----------



## easy g (Sep 23, 2005)

keep us up to date with times etc for Sunday


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 23, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Met a lovely couple of foresters recently and they're bringing some big logs in their truck - so we'll be nice and warm!


----------



## Cakes (Sep 23, 2005)

We could sing the lumber jack song!!!

I'll post on here when I'm setting off for the 'lot on Sunday. Drop me a PM if you need my number or directions.

Oh and can someone bring a torch!


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm gonna come to this Cakey babe!!!!What do u want bringing? I will be there early cos masterdarkone will be returning about 7ish and its a school/work night- but I'll bring Squelch with me....

I'll give you a bell


----------



## Cakes (Sep 24, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I'm gonna come to this Cakey babe!!!!What do u want bringing? I will be there early cos masterdarkone will be returning about 7ish and its a school/work night- but I'll bring Squelch with me....
> 
> I'll give you a bell


Oh fantastic!!! It's going to be grand! I'll sent you a text when I'm up there - will 3-4ish be too late? 
Don't need to bring anything love, but wrap up warm!

xx


----------



## Cakes (Sep 25, 2005)

Mornin!

I'm setting off now, got to swing by the Cadbury to give someones bike back but should be up the 'lot in the hour. Hope to see you there!


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 25, 2005)

Don't think we will make this - just got back from my mum's and I am stuffed full of roast beef and pie crust so not really fancying a walk down to St W.

Have a good one!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 25, 2005)

-Awww, that was a great evening.  Well cosy and funny.    

Thanks Cakes, and again: _Happy Birthday!_


----------



## easy g (Sep 26, 2005)

sorry I/we didn't make it....got hauled to Kebele for food then was too bone idle I'm afraid 

hope you all had a lovely time though!!

happy birthday!!


----------



## Cakes (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for coming and for all your lovely messages!! 

I had a lovely time apart from getting the fear because drunken loons kept bimbling into the incinerator!!    Hope you had a good time. Thanks for introducing me to that fella Kali - I've spent many an afternoon peeking at him doing the digging!!


----------

